# Server Halt --> wie starte ich den neu?



## exitboy (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

habe um mal zu testen, wie dass so per RemoteAccess Control ausschaut, meinen Server mal per <halt> cmd heruntergefahren.

So nun ne clevere Frage, wie geht der wieder an? Das ding steht im Rechenzentrum und ich will den nicht über mein Providerinterface reseten.

Gibt es ne andere Möglichkeit, den neuzustarten, weil ich nur zur Login Eingabe komme und dort meine Daten nicht funktionieren, da der Server ja offline ist. Vermute, dass dies ein System vom Provider ist.

Hab das halt nur mit <halt> gestoppt.

Kann man nicht alles Live verfolgen, mit Neustart; wie sonst am PC auch bei Linux@home?


----------



## JohannesR (7. Februar 2005)

Ich wuerde sagen, du solltest bei deinem Hoster anrufen, und ihn bitten, das Ding wieder anzuschalten. Allerdings koennte dieser dich dafuer herzlich auslachen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Februar 2005)

Und nein, man kann i. d. R. nicht mitverfolgen wie das System startet »wie daheim«. Die Terminal-Verbindung wird über einen Prozess gesteuert, der mit dem Betriebssystem gestartet wird (z. B. telnet, sshd, etc.). Also wird man erst etwas sehen können, wenn das System zumindest diesen Dienst bereits geladen hat - und das ist normalerweise später in der Bootphase


----------

